# GETTING A COMPRESSUS!!!!



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

FROM AC...75 BUCKS!!!!!

for that price will it be in good shape?

in 12 hours!!!!!!!


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

congrats buddy beautiful fish







Do you switch your name??


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Dairy Whip said:


> congrats buddy beautiful fish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes from FohDatAss...in order to help make the site more friendly and appropriate to all ages of P keepers, lol


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice! I can't wait to see pictures of him.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

taylorhedrich said:


> Nice! I can't wait to see pictures of him.


Tune into this thread tomorrow afternoon and you will!!!...I hope he is in good shape!!!!!!


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

congrats!! $75 is a good deal but nate had some 5-6" for $65...ill be waiting for your pictures, make sure to update


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

SNAKEBITE said:


> congrats!! $75 is a good deal but nate had some 5-6" for $65...ill be waiting for your pictures, make sure to update


I HOPE IT COMES THROUGH IN GOOD SHAPE!!!!! how is AS at delivering a 2 hours drive away? any1?


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> congrats!! $75 is a good deal but nate had some 5-6" for $65...ill be waiting for your pictures, make sure to update


I HOPE IT COMES THROUGH IN GOOD SHAPE!!!!! how is AS at delivering a 2 hours drive away? any1?
[/quote]
im not sure about delivering but there shipping is great...two


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

sweeeeeeeeet


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

this is going to be his temp home...he is supposed to be 5" or so and this is a 29gallon ...sucks but gotta deal for 5 months...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

good luck dude.. hope it works out for you


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

RockinTimbz said:


> good luck dude.. hope it works out for you










MOTM


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> good luck dude.. hope it works out for you










MOTM








[/quote]


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)




----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

rockintimbz is responsible for this great buy...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> rockintimbz is responsible for this great buy...


Whatever I can do to help


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

HE ARRIVED!!!!!

besides a little fin spilt on the dorsal, he's perfect!!

waiting a klittlefor him to adjust to the tank, and my battery to charge a little...pic comming soon!!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

mR. Blueberry said:


> HE ARRIVED!!!!!
> 
> besides a little fin spilt on the dorsal, he's perfect!!
> 
> waiting a klittlefor him to adjust to the tank, and my battery to charge a little...pic comming soon!!!!


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

lets c pics


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

he's a little shy at the moment...lol

i don't want to sterres him out anymore right now...so this wikll have to do until he starts to swim around...


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice ass







Let him relax with the lights off and just take pictures later or tomorrow.


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Nice fish, his tail looks great!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

what a monster he saw that i was trying to take a picture and start flipping out on me!!! lol

I love serras!!!


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

That fin will heal up so fast you'll forget it was even there. He has a great hump and will grow into a beast.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

I am in love with this guy already....









I'm going out and getting him his own 75 gallon once I get my next pay-check!!!!!

I am going to put all my fish keeping powers into this tank...IT WILL BE A MASTERPIECE!!! AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH!!!!!!!


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=151200

its without doubt a 5" Compressus....


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

try dosing him with prazi pro...might have internal parasites also leave the lights off for a day or two to relieve stress you could also add stress coat or aquarium salt golld luck with him!!

try dosing him with prazi pro...might have internal parasites also leave the lights off for a day or two to relieve stress you could also add stress coat or aquarium salt good luck with him!!


----------



## assclown (Dec 12, 2005)

PREEEEEEEEEETY FIIIIIIIISHIE


----------



## aquascape (Mar 16, 2003)

Did you expect any less from me? Best quality fish hands down... As for the Prazi Pro I treat all my fish as soon as they come in.
Pedro


----------



## SNAKEBITE (Oct 7, 2006)

aquascape said:


> Did you expect any less from me? Best quality fish hands down... As for the Prazi Pro I treat all my fish as soon as they come in.
> Pedro












customer care


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

aquascape said:


> Did you expect any less from me? Best quality fish hands down... As for the Prazi Pro I treat all my fish as soon as they come in.
> Pedro


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

nice comp


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

he gets pissed when you call him a rhom...


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

another sweet pic nice red eyes


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

coutl said:


> another sweet pic nice red eyes


actually his eyes aren't that red thats red eye fromthe camera, lol


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Looks great. Gets pissed when u call him a rhom... Buah ha ha ha ha LMAO

Priceless. Congrats FohDat

Oop im mean Blueberry


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

CorGrav420 said:


> Looks great. Gets pissed when u call him a rhom... Buah ha ha ha ha LMAO
> 
> Priceless. Congrats FohDat
> 
> Oop im mean Blueberry


uh thank you!


----------



## ASNXPS2 (Mar 14, 2007)

I also got a 6 inch compressus from Aquascape but mine has clear eyes. I like the red eyes on yours. He eats anything that I put in the tank


----------



## MONGO  (Feb 7, 2006)

ASNXPS2 said:


> I also got a 6 inch compressus from Aquascape but mine has clear eyes. I like the red eyes on yours. He eats anything that I put in the tank


I think he has clear eyes too thats just the flash


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

ASNXPS2 said:


> I also got a 6 inch compressus from Aquascape but mine has clear eyes. I like the red eyes on yours. He eats anything that I put in the tank


same eyes...not red


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

He is a coming along perfectly...my water params have been perfect, and I've been doing 10 percent water changes/gravel vac every week...

he is changing color- slighty darker

and he is showing some bars...

pics comming in a few days...


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Awesome, I'm glad to hear that he's doing well!

I'm looking forward to those pictures too.


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

Here is one before I leave for eastern Long Island to spend easter with my family...

dont yell at me for having snails...i know all about it

keep in mind the flash made him 10 times brighter....


----------



## Dairy Whip (Mar 26, 2006)

thats one beautiful comp buddy good luck him


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Your compressus looks great!


----------



## [email protected]° (Jun 16, 2004)

Awesome fish!!

George had one a Shark Aqua on Saturday when I picked up my irritans...

I wish I had room for one, but only can support a 45G at the moment due to space limitations... Hence I went for the lil Irritans..


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

he is eating everything i drop in the tank...


----------



## Willham187 (Jan 15, 2007)

Very nice specimen u have there sir


----------



## quickdeath (Jan 15, 2006)

I've had several fish, my favorite is my compressus..
(note: he killed the 16inch pleco, a pacu that was 22inches, a few random large fish and a powerhead..grin)


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

> (note: he killed the 16inch pleco, a pacu that was 22inches, a few random large fish and a powerhead..grin)


ashame to lose such nice fish...

Rather than adding a post, edit:

I've noticed the fish in your picture is identical except tail on yours looks like a pygo tail(concave 'v" shaped), where my Compressus has a convex "D"shape to it


----------



## FohDatAss (Oct 7, 2003)

~New pic coming soon~


----------

